# Is 10k jacket waterproofing for riding in french alps(chamonix} enough



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

A very reasonable guide :

Waterproof Ratings and Breathability Guide | evo


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Depends on the month and your riding habits. Jan n Feb generally are cold and rather dry. No problem getting too wet; if it snows, the snow will immediately fall off anyway. 
In March you can get rain/sleet days. If you're riding on days when it's precipitating like that? With long uncovered liftrides and wind, it could be that it'll leak, mostly at the shoulders/breast. If it does? Take a short break in a restaurant hillside to dry.
If you ride on early season days when it downpours rain? I'd get a jacket with more mm. If you stay at home on such days? A 10k will be ok.


----------



## maverick12 (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks Guys I went with the 10k in the end. Hopefully the early season wont be to bad haha


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

I'd stress more on the breathability factor rather than waterproofness, though the values usually go hand in hand. Waterproofing externally has never been an issue, but you will get wet from inside with poor breathability.

For me, 10k with insulation means hell and much less of an enjoyable day at a resort, whether I'd be taking hikes or riding aggressively down groomers. JUST casual riding keeping myself in my comfort zone, no problem though.

Chamonix would mean working your ass off if you want to get the most of it, so I'd put money in a Gore Tex shell with good layering, or at least a 2L model for slightly cheaper. Waterproofing as I said in that instance is a non-issue, but they have also kept me dry on a day with temperatures from -15 celcius at top to plus 10 at lower elevation. 

For next season I have a Rip Curl ultimate gum jacket and versus a gore tex shell, I can keep it on inside (18 celcius) without getting hot, which might speak bounds for its breathability. We'll see though if it's too cold the upcoming season.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've ridden in lots of different conditions in 10k gear and stayed dry. As long as you aren't doing a lot of sitting around on your ass in wet snow, you'll stay dry.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> I've ridden in lots of different conditions in 10k gear and stayed dry. As long as you aren't doing a lot of sitting around on your ass in wet snow, you'll stay dry.


That's pretty interesting. I had a 10k jacket, probably from Analog, and during my 7 day trip to Austria, there wasn't a single day I remained dry and it was purely from sweat, and I don't even sweat that easily. After an upgrade I've had no issues a single day, even though I spent 3 months riding last season in varied conditions from 800m to 3300m elevation and different temperatures.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Elektropow said:


> That's pretty interesting. I had a 10k jacket, probably from Analog, and during my 7 day trip to Austria, there wasn't a single day I remained dry and it was purely from sweat. After an upgrade I've had no issues a single day, even though I spent 3 months riding last season in varied conditions from 800m to 3300m elevation and different temperatures.


That has nothing to do with the waterproofing and everything to do with the breathability. They're two different ratings.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> That has nothing to do with the waterproofing and everything to do with the breathability. They're two different ratings.


Yes I know, but given the values usually go hand in hand, I'm kind of speaking of both, unless OP has found a model with 10k waterproofness and 30k breathability, which I doubt. Then there'd be no issue. But then again, if he's had a good time with a 15k in Canada, I doubt he'll run into trouble with 10k.

My whole point however was, that unless you're going to be riding in rain or really heavy slush that doesn't bounce off, you're golden on waterproofness. The problems arise from lack of breathability.

However, I think there are other variables we could not be taking into account in fabric technology apart from these mentioned values as well. Sometimes the numerals stand for the membrane, sometimes for the whole garment. Go figure..


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I largely agree with you. I simply point this out because it's not all that uncommon to see a garment with a higher waterproof rating than breathability rating, so if you're getting wet due to sweat, you need to make sure you're looking at the right number. Higher waterproofing rating doesn't necessarily equal higher breathability rating. It's easy and cheap to make something waterproof. A garbage bag is waterproof. It isn't easy and cheap to make something that is both waterproof AND breathable and that's what you need for a physical activity like snowboarding. If you're just sitting at a football game or something, you're fine in a $5 plastic poncho but that's not gonna cut it on the slopes.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> I largely agree with you. I simply point this out because it's not all that uncommon to see a garment with a higher waterproof rating than breathability rating, so if you're getting wet due to sweat, you need to make sure you're looking at the right number. Higher waterproofing rating doesn't necessarily equal higher breathability rating. It's easy and cheap to make something waterproof. A garbage bag is waterproof. It isn't easy and cheap to make something that is both waterproof and breathable.


That's very true and a good point. A reason people don't ride with classic raincoats. I just didn't look at it from that perspective since I haven't really seen a product marketed for skiing/snowboarding, that promised excellent waterproofing but kept the breathability factor hidden, ie. a raincoat. 

And again, I'm sure there's more to it than numbers. I'm just speaking off personal experience as a happy guy with a merino wool jumpsuit and gore tex / sympatex gear that can go through 8 hour days without any discomfort apart from that leg burn on pow days :grin: A much better investment than a new board for instance.


----------



## fabiob (Jan 30, 2016)

I don't have the technical background of others but I have 3 seasons on a RipCurl Enigma (10k/10k), in the Alpes.
Usually go on mid-March and never had any problem of leaking or lack of breathability (at least nothing that could bother me or be noticed as a problem). 
Never had a day of heavy rain but faced lots of snow. And as an intermediate rider today, I can guarantee that I spent a considerable amount of time at the snow in these 3 seasons...


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

To answer the question, Yes. Lets say you buy a brand new jacket and you take it up to Chamonix you would be totally fine. At least that's the way the question reads.

I personally wouldn't go below 20/20K but I tend to usually ride one shell untill it loses it's waterproof layer, or it starts soaking thru, or I find one on crazy sale. I've ridden everything from 5K-7K-10K-15K and I just like 20K and beyond for overall comfort and recovering from working up a sweat to sitting on a chair. I tend to run hot and sweat.

I also want to say if you got your under layers on point the rating don't matter so much, and also any jacket is pretty good at first. It's kind of mostly about the DWR layer, once that's gone your kinda screwed.


----------

